# Should I Intervene?



## Robbie Nekoda (May 24, 2005)

Hi. 

Well, we got four racing pigeons the other day. My parents know a lot more about them than I do, but still.

As expected, one of them layed the day we got them home, and as expected, layed again today. However, for some reason, she layed while perching on the door of the loft, and as a result, the egg smashed.

The thing is, she's not sitting on the remaining egg since this happened, which seems to have been buried in the straw by the pigeons. Should I give it more time? And if so, should I just let it be and allow them to lay again, or should I hand-raise the egg?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Robbie,

I would suggest that you just dump the second egg. Incubating and handraising are not the easiest things, and she will lay again once she and her mate are well settled and get to nest building (assuming she is already paired with one of the other three?)

John


----------



## Robbie Nekoda (May 24, 2005)

Yes, they were brought in as a pair. She's paired up with this massive pigeon, he's the Terminator of the pigeon world.  

Is there little chance of her sitting on the egg then? And if not, how long 'til she lays again?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Give the couple time to get used to their new surroundings and make sure they have a nice nest box and bowl for them to take up residency in. Once they are settled in and eating well, and getting their vitamins and such, they will settle in and lay another clutch. Give them a couple weeks at the most.

Good luck!

Treesa


----------



## Robbie Nekoda (May 24, 2005)

'Kay, thanks. 

Another question - more out of curiosity really - we only live 10-15 minutes drive away from the previous owner, so if we were to let them out too soon, they'd easily return back there.

What kind of time frame are we looking at before we can safely let them out?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Robbie Nekoda said:


> Yes, they were brought in as a pair. She's paired up with this massive pigeon, he's the Terminator of the pigeon world


I love it 

We have one called 'The Godfather' and another 'Bugsy Malone' as they behaved like a couple of gangster pigeons, it seems, before we received them from a rehabber friend.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How old are they? Has the former owner ever flown them from his coop?

If they are young and never flown they should stay in for 4 weeks before you fly them and they should return, but you have to train them.

If the former owner has homed them, they will likely return to him for some time, although there are situations where they may return to you.

Treesa


----------

